
Headphone makers quietly prepare for the end of headphone jacks - ohjeez
http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/9/10740638/ces-2016-iphone-lightning-compatible-headphones
======
kup0
I am typically an Apple user, though not "loyal" to any brand. This change has
me considering a switch to Android.

I guess there will probably be some kind of adapter/dongle, maybe even one the
passes the charge port on through? Sometimes I use headphones and charge the
device at the same time. Not sure I want to have to pay for a new dongle for
that less-than-optimal experience though.

Their obsession with thinness is wearing on me. I'd rather have a thicker
iPhone with better battery life, a headphone jack, and an even better camera.
Want "extra space" inside the phone to put cool technology? How about not
worrying about making it 7mm slimmer every year.

